# Police Officer Joseph Olivieri



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Joseph Olivieri*

Nassau County Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Thursday, October 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* 2846

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 10/18/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Joseph Olivieri was struck and killed by a vehicle while investigating an accident in the HOV lane of the Long Island Expressway, near Exit 35.

He had exited his patrol car when another vehicle entered the crash scene and struck him. He was transported to North Shore University Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Olivieri had served with the Nassau County Police Department for 14 year and had previously served with the New York City Police Department for five years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Thomas Dale
Nassau County Police Department
1490 Franklin Avenue
Mineola, NY 11501

Phone: (516) 573-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21476-police-officer-joseph-olivieri#ixzz29gCtEhiP​


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Olivieri


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Olivieri


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------

